# Your Favorite Leucs?



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

I want Leucs. I don't know anyone who doesn't like them, and after looking at them so much on here, I want my next purchase or the one after that to be leucs. I'm having trouble deciding to get fine spot or British Guyana / Banded. What are your favorites and why? Even the regular ones look great, and I think they would really stand out in a viv. Thanks guys


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

'Cerro Autana' Bluefoot Leucomelas









Fine Spots are nice too.
Troy Goldberg (RedeyeTroyfrog) has some for sale.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Banded for me. Poor man's lehmani. If Tesoros doesn't hurry up I'm gonna start dipping their toes in white paint.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

I like the look of the fine spots


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

Gamble said:


> 'Cerro Autana' Bluefoot Leucomelas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very partial and biast to the Cerro Autana's.. Very nice Nick!!


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Love the blue foots but I could never afford more than a few of them. I'd probably be better off with fine spots. Thanks for your replies everyone! Keep em comin


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I keep the typical variety and they are great! Not necessarily as flashy as some of the other leucs available but still really enjoyable in the vivarium


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I might be bias, but I love my fine spotted leucs! The patterns are quite variable and have interesting personalities.


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well guys I appreciate the help and comments. Its really nice to get feedback from such nice people  

On that note, I really think I'll be looking into getting fine spots sometime! Thanks again everybody. 


Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I love my standard leucs...of course all of the others are awesome! I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Your standard looks great!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks. She is perched at the very top of the tank! I am amazed at how much they climb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

I just recently got 4 standard luec froglets and I always see them. I have one I've named spider frog because it is always climbing up the moss in the back wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawb_b (Jan 13, 2013)

Fine Spot Leucs! I have two males, and they are always out and calling.


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Bandeds are nice and get a good size. But in my opinion, nothing beats the Fine spots. The variety from frog to frog is crazy. It's also neat to see them as little froglets and develop more spots over time.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the crisp lines on the banded Leucs. Such a perfect example of art in nature. But the fine spots are amazing too!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

its gotta be the Blue foots


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

for me I like the ones dartfrogwharehouse, usfrog, wegotsalotoffrogs, or whatever they call themselves this month. they call theirs bandits. the same type lll reptile has. I forget whose line they are.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

For me its Leuc Skywalker  lol


----------



## pavochavo (Nov 21, 2012)

pa.walt said:


> for me I like the ones dartfrogwharehouse, usfrog, wegotsalotoffrogs, or whatever they call themselves this month. they call theirs bandits. the same type lll reptile has. I forget whose line they are.


This bums me out... I have adults from the lllreptile importation from years ago (bought from a reputable breeder) and was hoping to get those breeding. Now I see these on that horrible site. Shame. I still love the look of the grown adults I have. Very cool and different looking. 

Robert


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh fartdogairhouse? Yeah we all know to never buy from them. Ricks signature line of mutts are great fartdogs. Anyways, fine spots are looking good to me now and plenty of you say the same. And Julio, trust me it would be the blue foots if they weren't so expensive


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

pavochavo said:


> This bums me out... I have adults from the lllreptile importation from years ago (bought from a reputable breeder) and was hoping to get those breeding. Now I see these on that horrible site. Shame. I still love the look of the grown adults I have. Very cool and different looking.
> 
> Robert


I agree. a shame that they do have them.


----------

